# wanted pir activated video player



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hi all, I'm looking for a media player that is PIR activated. Yes I can hack one using a Picaxe setup and cheap eBay media player but I was wondering if anyone knew of a commercial device?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Not sure if any of these are good or not. Just what I found doing a Google Search:

http://www.akman.com/index.php?p=AMA1080p
http://www.teamkingsley.com/MedeaWiz.htm
https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=16_76

I do know that the Gliderfluke products are used in a lot of Amusement Parks and Haunted Attractions.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very hepful - thanks a lot. I got none of those links when I was Googling!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

The Gilderfluke stuff is rock solid, well documented and comes with great support.

A lot of pro haunt props have Gilderfluke controllers inside.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The Gilderfluke is the one I'll be going with as soon as the NZ distributor gets the lead out of his pants and gives me a price!


----------

